# Urban Flowers



## Cauê

Red flowers in Rio:


Rio ! Eu ♡ de você ! por sofarsocute ♪♫♪♫˜, no Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

What a beautiful thread. Wonderful idea to bring such colour, simplicity and beauty to SSC. I can almost smell these amazing flowers. hehe


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ thanks guys! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

some flowers hanging baskets in downtown vancouver.


----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Hoogfriesland

From The Netherlands:

#1 Suburban flowers:









#2 









#3









#4









#5 Downtown flowers in the city of Leeuwarden:


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ thanks for the pretty photos! :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

*HI YF..just wanna post some in your thread.*

*My neighbor's flowers*


----------



## capricorn2000

*Wilds at my backyard*


----------



## capricorn2000

*At Peace Arch Border*










*Loma Linda CA*










*Redlands CA*


----------



## Yellow Fever

:master: :cheers:





capricorn2000 said:


> *HI YF..just wanna post some in your thread.*


any time, my friend. your photos are stunningly beautiful.


----------



## DWest

great shots!


----------



## Somnifor

Wildflowers in Minneapolis:


mplsjuly2011203 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011245 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

*thanks TF and DWest for your kind comments.*
Some shots from waterfront at New West...


----------



## capricorn2000

*Flowers from VictoriaBC*


----------



## kingsway

nice.......
like the clarity of these photos.


----------



## WaterOnMars

really cool shots, all of them... I'll try to find some nice flowers to shoot, too


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ looking forward to see your flowers photos! kay:

@ capricorn, thanks for posting your lovely photos! :cheers:



some of the photos I took from the Burnaby Mountain Park.


----------



## capricorn2000

Yellow Fever said:


> @ capricorn, thanks for posting your lovely photos! :cheers:


you're welcome dude. nice shots too.

*At Horseshoe Bay West Vancouver*



















*At Nanaimo BC*



















*At Hope BC*


----------



## aster4000

nice thread;
great shots specially the close-ups.


----------



## Yellow Fever

flowers start to come out in front of my house.


----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## capricorn2000

we're blessed to be living here cause we have many varieties of flowers 
and some are just wild flowers they just sprout out during springtime.

Photos I shot yesterday..


----------



## Yellow Fever

capricorn2000 said:


> we're blessed to be living here cause we have many varieties of flowers


agree!


----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

Gdynia, Poland









Gdańsk, Poland









The other one is not very urban. The building in the background is the dormitory of Gdańsk University of Technology. The flowers are in a nearby forest.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ awesome! especially the first one!


----------



## Linguine

lovely....


----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

Gdynia, Poland. A trolleybus can be seen in the background.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^Nice!!!


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

Railway station Gdynia Redłowo









Under construction: science and technology park. The construction is halted because the contractor doesn't pay salaries to the employees on time. :bash:


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia




----------



## cyberurban

There are many flowers on this season. Many of different kinds of flowers are in blossom in Vietnam now.
Cassia fistula 








Flamboyant








Queen 's Crape-myrtle








Lotus








Water Lily


----------



## cyberurban

Golden shower trees and Flamboyant trees are in blossom everywhere in the tropics now.


----------



## Yellow Fever

nice flowers photos guys! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

Gdańsk, Poland


----------



## cyberurban

Orchid tree, Bauhinia, North of Vietnam


----------



## cyberurban

Almond tree is very useful, its flower's beautiful and be used to make perfume, its seed's very delicious.
























































almond seed








Almond cake








Almond chocolate.


----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## WaterOnMars

some new macros (all urban )


----------



## Linguine

beautiful...kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever

@ water on mar, awesome pics! :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

A little house in the center of Gdynia, reminding us of times when it was a holiday village about hundred years ago. Then a harbour city grew in this place. Of course the house is decorated with flowers, and it looks really nice. Location: here.









Another one from Gdynia, taken from here









And from here:


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Pretty!


----------



## ninyaaar

Nanay's Garden: Gumamela, Roses, Orchids, Kalachuchi, etc.





click here to see more: http://ninyaregalado.blogspot.com/2012/08/nanays-garden-gumamela-roses-orchids.html


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

Again from Gdynia in Poland:


----------



## capricorn2000

A lotus @ NYC's Central Park.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Awesome shot! kay:


----------



## wald el bled

By me 


Baghdad Avenue -The Anatolian side of Istanbul par bilouk.25, sur Flickr



Plant nursery at Istanbul par bilouk..25, sur Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore*

Lily Pond by chooyutshing, on Flickr

Dragon Gate by chooyutshing, on Flickr

Sunflower Garden at Changi Airport by mimmis.olsson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong


Cheung Chau and Cherry Blossom 2012 by Stephen Lee Music, on Flickr


Cheung Chau and Cherry Blossom 2012 by Stephen Lee Music, on Flickr


Cheung Chau and Cherry Blossom 2012 by Stephen Lee Music, on Flickr


Cheung Chau and Cherry Blossom 2012 by Stephen Lee Music, on Flickr


Cheung Chau and Cherry Blossom 2012 by Stephen Lee Music, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*

Esplanade Bridge by xcode, on Flickr

Tropical Garden in an Aeropolis by Thunder Khoon, on Flickr

Rainbow Flowers by chooyutshing, on Flickr

Giant Floral Carpet by chooyutshing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Nanjing
By *良木* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*



Igor L. said:


> http://ftp.photoclub.com.ua/p/f/170768.jpeg?0





Igor L. said:


> City of Flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tov-tob.livejournal.com
> http://burkotunka.livejournal.com


----------



## hkskyline

Tokyo Cherry Blossoms
Source : http://www.pbase.com/bcykmok/cherry_blossom_tokyo_2012


----------



## Yellow Fever

Not the real flowers but the ladies probably won't mind.


----------



## Vrooms

*FLOWER DOME - Gardens by the Bay Singapore*

Flower Dome, Gardens by the Bay by donnyw93, on Flickr

Flower Dome, Gardens by the Bay by donnyw93, on Flickr

Flower Dome, Gardens by the Bay by donnyw93, on Flickr

Chinese New Year @ Gardens Bt The Bay by donnyw93, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Flower Show 2013 


2013_03150020 by kaiyanwong223, on Flickr


2013_03150018 by kaiyanwong223, on Flickr

_Elsewhere in the city ... _


ROSACEAE 薔薇科 - Peach Flowers (Prunus persica) 桃 by kaiyanwong223, on Flickr


MALVACEAE 錦葵科 - Chinese Rose (Hibiscus rosa sinensis) 朱槿 / 大紅花 / 扶桑 by kaiyanwong223, on Flickr


RUBIACEAE 茜草科 - Tree Of A Thousand Stars (Serissa japonica) 六月雪 by kaiyanwong223, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

beautiful photos....thanks guys. :cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

*Sentosa Singapore*
taken by me

Orchids - Resorts World Sentosa by artifiedme, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Beijing
By *色影学子* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Wuhan


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore*

Flowers by the Clouds by nicolerr_, on Flickr

Mandarin Gallery by chooyutshing, on Flickr

Mandarin Gallery by chooyutshing, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1

The best flower in Buenos Aires:

*Floralis Generica*


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong
By *260x* from dcfever :


----------



## Vrooms

*Shanghai*

China 2011: Shanghai: flowers on lamp-post by Alan Dennis, on Flickr

Ramps (Shanghai) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr

Shanghai Day 3 bund and shopping in various areas of town 006 by jakstuff, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tokyo
Source : http://www.pbase.com/colorguy/tokyo_sakura_japan


----------



## Vrooms

*Kuala Lumpur*

The Petronas Towers and the Lake Garden by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr

Tree in the City Park (IMG_5670) by Passenger32A, on Flickr

Fountain at the Pavilion, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Will Tan (WS Avenue), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong
By *bsyl* from dcfever :


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*

singapore_20100208_050 by phespirit, on Flickr

Paragon (Film) by ::shahir::, on Flickr

white flowers by Yeoww, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong
By *janetcmt* from dcfever :


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore*

[Distant Paradise] by Ashley Teo (PilotPotato), on Flickr

Beautiful flowers inside the Changi Airport by MGunawan, on Flickr

Flower power 2 by Roving I, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Ottawa Tulip Festival
Source : http://www.pbase.com/kmahbub/ottawa2008


----------



## Vrooms

*MACAU*

IMG_9750 by Brian Ping, on Flickr

IMG_0202 by Billy Lei, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Macau Lotus Festival


Macau Lotus Festival by harlemdakota, on Flickr


Macau Lotus Festival by harlemdakota, on Flickr


Macau Lotus Festival by harlemdakota, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Love these pics, especially the one with the pink lotus.


----------



## Vrooms

*ADELAIDE*

Street corner in North Adelaide with flower bed and church by Adriano_of_Adelaide, on Flickr

Street Flowers, Adelaide _0760 by Rikx, on Flickr

Bright Alright! - Adelaide _1899 by Rikx, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Wuhan
By *FanWingsang* from dcfever :


----------



## Vrooms

*FLOWER DOME - SINGAPORE*

Morning off in Singapore by andrewrendell, on Flickr

Bulbs by Taking5, on Flickr

Looking up by Taking5, on Flickr

Berries by Taking5, on Flickr

Batik Orchid by Taking5, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

*MALACCA*

Church and flowers by GeeTwoG'ray, on Flickr

Malaysia | TrishawInMalacca by Rahman_95, on Flickr

A ride down the street by GeeTwoG'ray, on Flickr

Flower Garlands by hoeadrian, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

my photos


----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## ardues

Beijing.


----------



## Igor L.

*Ukraine*

*Spring in Kyiv*









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682













































http://korvinification.livejournal.com/













































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/




































http://kubikus-rubikus.livejournal.com/


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## ardues

Flowers in Chicago, April.


----------



## ardues

In the Japanese garden of Monte Carlo.


----------



## Yellow Fever

wow, you travelled a lot!


----------



## ardues

Yellow Fever said:


> wow, you travelled a lot!


I have not been to many countries.


----------



## ardues

Potsdam.


DSC05423 by ardues2013, on Flickr


Рамбла. by ardues2013, on Flickr
Barcelona


----------



## hkskyline

Toronto _Cherry Blossoms_


P1210057 by tutincommon, on Flickr


P1210080 by tutincommon, on Flickr


P1210051 by tutincommon, on Flickr


----------



## ardues

Lisse


----------



## ardues

Lisse


----------



## wald el bled

*Constantine's university-ALGERIA (by Oscar Niemeyer) In the background *

*Photos taken by me today *


----------



## ardues

Ashikaga, Japan.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos guys :cheers:



ardues said:


> In the Japanese garden of Monte Carlo.


I really liked those ones from Monaco


----------



## ardues

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos guys :cheers:
> 
> 
> I really liked those ones from Monaco


thank you


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia




----------



## ardues

Ubud, Bali.


----------



## capricorn2000

spring flower in Whistler









At White Rock


----------



## ardues




----------



## ardues

Spring.


----------



## ardues

Keukenhof.


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*








































































http://filippov1983.livejournal.com/


----------



## ardues

Gallery of Lilies, Keukenhof.


----------



## ardues

The island of Kyushu.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Simply beautiful!


----------



## ardues

Thank you, I love flowers and everything beautiful.


----------



## ardues

Perm. City Park.


----------



## Romashka01

Lviv, Ukraine


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ They are so pretty!kay:


----------



## ardues

Belek, Turkey. by ardues2013, on Flickr


Belek, Turkey. by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_2451 by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_2447 by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_2448 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Lotus is always one of my favourites.


----------



## ardues

*Flower Festival in the city of Samara.*


----------



## oakwood....

*Zagreb (Croatia)*

Flowers in park Zrinjevac:



















by me


----------



## Linguine

this thread is a stress reliever, thanks everyone for the pretty pics. :cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Saw these flowers inside a office tower when I was in downtown a few days ago. 


IMG_8064 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_8063 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_7991 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_7992 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_7994 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_7997 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_7999 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_8000 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8088 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_8089 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8090 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_8094 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8095 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_8103 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_7997 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_7994 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_7992 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_7991 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*




































http://juliagorobey.livejournal.com/


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8537 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_8538 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8539 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_8541 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8542 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_8544 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8546 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_8548 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8549 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_8551 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8552 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

lovely. :cheers:


----------



## Linguine

_my pics._


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Beautiful shots, man! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8587 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_8580 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8578 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_8577 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

beautiful, colorful and lovely flowers. :cheers:


----------



## Linguine

*orchids.*


























_my pics._


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0419 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_0421 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0422 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_0423 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Kelli

Those last baskets are amazing, you just couldn't grow something like that here, are they growing or are they an arrangement? I can count about eight different things in there.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kelli said:


> are they growing or are they an arrangement? I can count about eight different things in there.


Good question! I'm actually not sure how they do it but I know some people did grow it themselves, although it might not have as many different flowers as those from the flower plants shops.


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0016 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_0015 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0013 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_0012 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0011 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_0010 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0008 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_0007 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0005 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_0003 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0001 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

my pics from Lviv


----------



## NanoMini

Give you a gift, it's immortal tree (long life tree), saplings are born by leaf of their mother. In good condition, it'll live forever.


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ That is a pest  if you drop one leaf somewhere it'll grow you a forest of 30 plants in 2 months :') I messed up our garden one summer with dropping a few saplings of that. Luckely they can't stand freeze and all died over winter.

Also the first are the real pest, the second one with the flower is not the same as the first one.
You can leave them without water for months (the first two, the one with the flower needs more water)


What is their real name?


----------



## NanoMini

In tropical weather condition, just pick its leaf and put on soil, many baby immortal trees will be grown by this leaf (no need seeds)

Cây sống đời by ga9c, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ not only in tropical conditions, It'll grow 10 saplings from half a leaf even in 15°C.

What's its real name?


----------



## NanoMini

Live-forever tree


----------



## Spookvlieger

Well it's not  I can't find it :')


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1165 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1167 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1168 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1169 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Flamboyant in Vietnam


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1276 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Lviv​


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Its pretty!


----------



## Linguine

^^lovely.


----------



## Linguine

_my pics._


----------



## wald el bled

* ALGIERS*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...335.1073741828.189252767914443&type=1&theater​


----------



## ardues




----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Looks like girl's sexy lips.


----------



## Linguine

^^ kay: .


----------



## capricorn2000

Yountville, Napa Valley, California


----------



## capricorn2000

At the PNE Vancouver


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, there are lovely and very nice


----------



## DaveF12

lovely.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

Chilco por El Jocker, en Flickr


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

*Reloj de Flores- Viña del Mar​*

Sheraton Miramar Hotel & Convention Center—Vina del Mar Reloj de Flores por Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


El Reloj de flores. por G./Heim M., en Flickr


Reloj de flores por andres_los_tr3s, en Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000




----------



## NanoMini

http://www.shopcaycanh24h.com/wp-co...-thọ-hoa-hồng-Ấn-độ-cẩm-chướng-trung-quốc.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

http://hatgionghoa.net/images/stories/baiviet/hoa-cuc-13-20130412150150.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

http://namyangi.com.vn/namyang/upload/image/Tv tam tinh/ba nha que 2.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

http://www.shopcaycanh24h.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Trồng-cây-nhỏ-Ý-nghĩa-hoa-cúc-trắng-1.jpg


----------



## Japanac

Great thread! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

spring time in Vancouver. 


Flickr 上 vancityhotshots 的未命名相片


Flickr 上 vancityhotshots 的 "Cherry Blossoms"


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 vancityhotshots 的 "Cherry Blossoms"


Flickr 上 vancityhotshots 的 "Cherry Blossoms"


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 1


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 2


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 3


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 4


----------



## Kelli

My brother has just moved to vancouver, it is nice to see what it looks like for him.


----------



## Japanac

Very nice photos, YF! :cheers:


----------



## Fotostatica

I'm jealous spring comes at the time it should in Vancouver


----------



## NanoMini

Flamboyant









http://planaltonoticias.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Flamboyant.jpg









http://flores.culturamix.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/flamboyant-a-arvore/flamboyant-a-arvore-12.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Yellowbell








http://www.cayxanhhoalac.com.vn/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/hoa-cay-chuong-vang-my.jpg









http://www.cayxanhhoalac.com.vn/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/hoa-cay-chuong-vang.jpg









http://cayxanhsaigon.com/uploads/san-pham/2013_07/5588366381_295708af08_o.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Ashikaga is queen of flowers.








http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2_WUuDhlI...41H8BI/s1600/2823478510045423164RaxQig_ph.jpg









http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/05/14/article-2324253-19C48CC5000005DC-27_964x641.jpg









http://www.malankaraworld.com/Library//General/images/Ashikaga-flower-park-4.jpg









http://www.wisdompetals.com/images/peoplenplaces/flower garden (2).jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-2AwRr3ORu...4I_rVbt3Mcc/s1600/ashikaga+flower+park+-6.jpg









http://images.latinospost.com/data/images/full/31619/ashikaga-flower-garden.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

http://31.media.tumblr.com/80d49cbe8eda1b0618767ba8267554fd/tumblr_mvwu9wyh4v1qcgu8to1_1280.jpg


----------



## wald el bled

*Constantine -ALGERIA *
By me


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Yellow Fever

lovely!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7624


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7625


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7694


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7695


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7696


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7697


----------



## Azrain98

*Alor Setar,Kedah,Malaysia*





































credit to Majlis Bandaraya Alor Setar @ fb


----------



## Azrain98

Pendang,Kedah,Malaysia





































credit to Angelin


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7936


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7911


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7906


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7865


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7865


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7809


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7804


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7771


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7987


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7985


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7983


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_7981


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8256


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8257


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8258


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8260


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8261


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8262


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8263


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8264


----------



## Kelli

It's autumn here, but some Banksia are in flower in Kings Park (Perth)



Kings Park Apr 2014 Banksia sp. by kelli flower, on Flickr


Kings Park Apr 2014 Banksia menziesii by kelli flower, on Flickr



Kings Park Apr 2014 Banksia laricina by kelli flower, on Flickr



Kings Park Apr 2014 Banksia menziesii by kelli flower, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac

FTW is this on the right of YF's second picture in post #424?



:lol:


----------



## Kelli

It's a statue of a bull isn't it?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8556


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8559


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8560


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8561


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8701


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8700


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8699


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8698


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8697


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8696


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8548


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8549


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8554


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8555


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_9061


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_9060


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

^^ nice hibiscus


----------



## Fotostatica

Now I want a hibiscus drink :drool:


----------



## NanoMini

Rhynchostylis gigantea is a species of orchid.








http://runglan.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/lan-ngoc-diem.jpg









http://www.phonglanhcm.net/Uploads/Image/lan rung 2.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Golden Shower tree 








http://www.vidamdodua.com/data/news/hoangyen4.jpg









http://hoanvd.webchuyennghiep.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/muong_hoang_yen.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Attractive lips, Psychotria Elota








http://www.junoon.co/sw-store/images//junoon/junoon.co-412151446.jpg









http://www.cottagevines.com/uploads/2/0/7/3/20737570/8629052_orig.jpg


----------



## Arnorian

Peregrin Tuk said:


> ^^ nice hibiscus


That's rhododendron, most likely poisonous.


----------



## Arnorian

Flowers of my yard.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Very pretty!


----------



## NanoMini

Now, I know name of variety of under flower, I must post here, I don't want to forget them, they are so beautiful. They are Wisteria 









http://impressivemagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Wisteria-tunnel-kitakyushu-Japan.jpg









https://img1.etsystatic.com/000/0/6906352/il_570xN.336605265.jpg









http://cottage-farms.fashionstylist...farms-2-n-1-pink-and-blue-wisteria-tree-2.jpg









http://ih3.redbubble.net/image.11744770.6118/flat,550x550,075,f.u3.jpg









http://drgautamchatterjee.com/images/51rmFhwJgeL.jpg









http://nexttriptourism.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/tree-Ashikaga-flower-park-awesome.jpg


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

Arnorian said:


> Flowers of my yard.


how do you keep your garden with that dog ?....the speciality of that dog is the destruction


----------



## Yellow Fever

didn't know dogs would destroy flowers.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8889


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8890


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8972


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8973


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8979


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8981


----------



## Kelli

Peregrin Tuk said:


> how do you keep your garden with that dog ?....the speciality of that dog is the destruction


:lol:. Our old labrador used to eat everything, even if you put fertiliser down in the garden, she'd eat it dirt and all.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

I know that feels, had one too


----------



## Arnorian

She isn't really interested in flowers, and damages them mostly by running over them. Roses are safe, she learned not to touch them the hard way. But she can be destructive, last year I planted a persimmon sapling and she cut it in half.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8993


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8995


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8996


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_8999


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_7462 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_7465 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_7781 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_7782 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Lviv.






























http://myroslavworld.livejournal.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9275 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9274 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9272 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9271 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9273 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Flower Party Madeira Island
























































Francisco Correia


----------



## Yellow Fever

Valentine flowers.)
4 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

5 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

6 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Madeira Island

Funchal









Francisco Correia


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9559 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9561 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9560 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

5 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

5 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

3 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9575 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9577 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9578 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9580 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9583 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9585 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

EpcotFlowerGarden2015-039 by Jeff Kern, on Flickr

Istana Park in Singapore by transitpeople, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Spring Sale by Terry Lawson, on Flickr


----------



## Marco Bruno

Lisbon

source: http://aopedaraia.blogspot.pt/2014/05/um-jacaranda-na-primavera-lisboeta.html


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9989 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9976 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9975 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9964 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9435 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9423 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9886 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9890 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

*Lviv*


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Love it!


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0215 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0216 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0217 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0219 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0208 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0190 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0189 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0188 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugarður

*Kyiv, Ukraine*








































































http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Київська_міська_виставка_квітів


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0368 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0366 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0365 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0364 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0363 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0362 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0360 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0359 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0560 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0561 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0562 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0614 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0711 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0461 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0460 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0459 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0458 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0457 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0456 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

*Rio de Janeiro*




























By Osmar Carioca​


----------



## Brazilian001

*Rio de Janeiro*




























By Osmar Carioca​


----------



## Brazilian001

*Rio de Janeiro*




























By Osmar Carioca​


----------



## Brazilian001

*Rio de Janeiro*




























By Osmar Carioca​


----------



## NanoMini

How beautiful they are!


----------



## Yellow Fever

8 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

4 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

10 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_7065 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_7064 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_7063 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_7061 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

*Rio de Janeiro*



















By Osmar Carioca​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

Pucón - Chile by Renato de Paula, en Flickr


Capilla en Frutillar by Patricia Limpias, en Flickr


Frutillar by María Luisa Ferrando, en Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ love that balcony.


----------



## Yellow Fever

love hanging baskets.

IMG_7457 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_7456 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_7455 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_7454 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Kelli

Some Western Australian native plants, cultivated in gardens in Kings Park in Perth.

Kings Park Western Australia July 2015 - 260 by Kelli, on Flickr



Kings Park Western Australia July 2015 - 233 by Kelli, on Flickr


Kings Park Western Australia July 2015 - 102 by Kelli, on Flickr


Kings Park Western Australia July 2015 - 035 by Kelli, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ very interesting!


----------



## LeCom

A bit of an unconventional take


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_7862 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_7861 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_7813 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_7810 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice photos guys :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_7777 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_7782 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful and very nice :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1530 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170430_095824 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170430_095843 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2017.*

*Paseo de la Reforma Avenue*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*President Masaryk Avenue*


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

More tulips..

IMG_1386 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1387 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1388 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1389 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1390 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Madeira Flower Fest 2017


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1606 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Madeira Flower Festival Parade


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1661 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1663 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1664 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1665 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1666 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1680 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1871 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1860 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1845 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1841 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1837 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1836 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1769 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1738 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Rowanne Colbert

Nice shots! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

Pink cherry tree is the most beautiful plant in the world.



Gdynia, Poland. Photo by me.


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice photos, guys; keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1437 - Copy by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1434 - Copy by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1433 - Copy by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1432 - Copy by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20170423_165810 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170423_165817 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1351 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1353 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1354 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1355 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1357 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## JMGA196

*Guatemala City:*










Guatemala City by Víctor Bran, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196

And another one:


Jardines de la ciudad by Jimmy Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3980 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3984 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3987 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3988 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3989 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20170507_130226 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170507_130240 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8905 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8906 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8918 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170822_095628 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170822_095617 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## JaksonSmith

Every flower has its own smell and importance as it gives you fregence untill it is connected with stems. The Roses are known as king of flower. It gives fresh looks and great fregrence.


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2870 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2661 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3310 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3311 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3313 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75/


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3438 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3434 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0373 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3682 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3683 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3690 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3691 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3692 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3695 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3712 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3730 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3803 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3741 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3695 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_4847 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4848 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4885 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4901 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice flower colours, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5258 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5260 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

*SONNENBLUMEN*

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75/


----------



## Arnorian

Yellow Fever said:


> IMG_4848 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Canadian goldenrod. It has become quite popular in gardens here.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Great shots Dimkaber75 and welcome to this thread. kay:

What lens were you using for those beautiful images?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cactus flower.

IMG_7881 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

Thank you very much !)

I have: Sony NEX-5r 
SONY SEL 55 mm-210 mm f/4,5-6,3


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nice camera, do you need to carry a second battery when travelling since the battery would only last about 350 shots from what I heard?


----------



## AC12

Beautiful!


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_7633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


no flowers but leafs. Lol

IMG_7604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7506 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova




----------



## Yellow Fever

Whats the green thing in the last photo?


----------



## Romashka01

from Lviv


----------



## Bela Sova

Yellow Fever said:


> Whats the green thing in the last photo?


It's most likely a multiple fruit of a _Maclura pomifera_ tree









(Pic from Wikipedia)


----------



## Dimkaber75

Yellow Fever, 
One is always small. For the whole day I need 4 batteries. In winter, it is consumed even faster.


----------



## Dimkaber75

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75/


----------



## Dimkaber75

*Karlovy Vary*

22


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_7397 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7409 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7497 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova

Flowers in Belgrade - Belgrade in flowers


----------



## Yellow Fever

20171108_134355 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20171108_134414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75/album/558383/


----------



## Dimkaber75

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/558488/view/1376742?page=0


----------



## Yellow Fever

Leaves only

IMG_8273 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8274 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8275 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova




----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice flower photos :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1386 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1384 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8835 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Jonesy55

Svartmetall said:


> They're already out in the UK, huh? Stockholm still seens very few - we are just getting a few snowdrops etc.


Yeah, but there weren't many in March, it was unusually cold for much of the month this year


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC09711 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09712 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09719 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC09550 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09551 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09552 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova




----------



## Yellow Fever

20180414_162539 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180414_162611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180414_162823 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180414_162908 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000




----------



## capricorn2000




----------



## capricorn2000




----------



## Bela Sova




----------



## Bela Sova




----------



## Jonesy55

Jonesy55 said:


> Spring flowers.


There was a show on BBC TV this week showing the flowers from my town, including the park garden I took the pics of last weekend. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0b09xg3/britain-in-bloom-series-1-3-shrewsbury

Not sure if it's available outside the UK though...


----------



## Gratteciel

*Mexico City*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Autonomous University - Branch Campus Azcapotzalco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cherry Blossom.

DSC09722 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC09723 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC09720 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC09721 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0398 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0399 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0409 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arnorian

A common urban plant in its wild habitat, pictured here in south-east Serbia, on the crags of the Suva planina (Dry mountain).


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0417 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0424 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Looking good, very nice :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

*Flowers at Rockefeller Center NYC*


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC09512 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09513 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09517 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09518 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20180604_130752 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180604_130739 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180604_130719 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180604_130705 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova




----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC02730 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02727 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02725 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02720 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0375 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0371 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0376 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000




----------



## capricorn2000




----------



## capricorn2000

*Rockefeller Center NYC*


----------



## capricorn2000

*Davie Garden*


----------



## Yellow Fever

20190315_153705 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190315_153810 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190315_153837 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6388 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6390 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6394 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos YF and Capricorn


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8949 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8951 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8952 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8954 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8955 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_6459 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6613 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6615 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8909 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8910 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8911 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8913 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8914 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8916 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice flowers photo updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

One of my favourite threads. Wonderful photos to find here! :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8917 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8918 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8920 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8921 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8922 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Every time a joy to look in here. kay:
What would the world be without flowers?


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8924 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8928 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8929 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8931 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8934 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8935 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Spring in Kharkiv, Ukraine*



































































































http://dozor.kharkov.ua/photo/


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Wow!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates guys :cheers:


----------



## Arcovia

_a local variety of maple (Acer tataricum), which is very ornamental this time of year with its numerous young fruits looking like bright red flowers_

* * *


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9985 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9986 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9988 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9991 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9992 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9993 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9997 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9999 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190430_094205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190430_094242 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190430_094257 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190430_094358 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arnorian

First time growing coleus.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Gazenias*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Gazanias by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Gazanias by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Gazanias by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Gazanias by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Gazanias by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Gazanias by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Gazanias by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Gazanias by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Gazanias by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Gazanias by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

It was a rainy day...
































































* * *


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


















_Bombylius major on Corydalis solida_


----------



## Yellow Fever

20190430_094406 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190430_094419 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190430_094444 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9006 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9007 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9024 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia

A pink post
































































* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9036 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9040 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9127 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9128 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9136 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9137 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9143 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9145 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9147 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9171 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9173 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9130 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01606 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01610 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC01612 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01613 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01614 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01615 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01616 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01618 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC01619 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01620 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01622 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01658 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01662 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01663 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01665 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice flower photos, guys :cheers:


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC01677 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01678 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01680 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01943 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01946 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, very nice flower photos :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC01945 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01948 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9231 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9235 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9245 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9247 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9254 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9327 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9333 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9335 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1488 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1489 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1492 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1494 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1495 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1497 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9752 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9753 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9754 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9757 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9758 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9759 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9775 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9776 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9781 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02051 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02052 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02098 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC02099 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1805 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1807 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1808 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1810 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1813 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1815 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1819 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1821 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1831 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1832 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1841 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1842 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1844 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC02173 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC02174 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC02175 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC02232 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02233 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02257 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02337 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9881 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9883 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2131 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2132 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2134 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2135 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9874 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9875 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9877 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2125 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2169 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2170 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2176 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2178 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2179 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2181 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2260 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2261 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2262 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2263 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2265 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2266 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice flower photos, guys  :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1825 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1826 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1827 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1829 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1837 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1838 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1840 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1846 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice photo updates  :cheers:


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1847 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1849 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1850 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1852 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1853 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1855 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1857 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1858 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1853 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1855 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1857 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1858 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia




----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1866 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1867 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1869 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2431 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2432 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia




----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2501 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2502 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0033 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia




----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0087 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190724_095522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190724_095529 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190724_095532 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, guys :cheers:


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia




----------



## Yellow Fever

20190724_095541 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190724_095551 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0017 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0277 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia




----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0240 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3187 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3188 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia




----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3190 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3191 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3192 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3193 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3194 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC02725 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02756 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02757 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02758 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2100 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2102 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2103 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2104 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2106 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_4324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4338 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4339 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4340 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

Yellow Fever said:


> IMG_4324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Canadian goldenrod (Solidago canadensis) has already invaded all of Ukraine and is going to be one of the most common weeds soon.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_4415 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4422 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4423 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4429 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5072 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5089 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5091 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5093 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5113 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5122 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5149 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5150 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5151 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5171 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5182 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5215 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5216 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5221 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5222 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5223 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5224 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5292 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5293 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5403 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2536 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2551 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2580 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2582 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03473 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC03474 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03475 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5559 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5593 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5594 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5596 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5597 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5598 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5599 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC01616 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01622 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5601 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5603 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1481 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1640 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1662 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1678 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03895 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC03924 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0560 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0643 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0644 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0677 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0773 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0774 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1564 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *
































* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2822 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2823 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2850 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1567 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1571 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1016 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1017 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2810 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2811 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6479 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_6616 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04640 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04641 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8346 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8493 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8497 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8526 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8527 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8528 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8532 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8535 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8536 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8538 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8541 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1219 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## longnhat

Top 3 loại thuốc kích ra hoa được nhà vườn sử dụng nhiều nhất hiện nay


Những năm trở lại đây thuốc kích ra hoa đã trở thành một phần không thể thiếu đối với nhà vườn trồng hoa kiểng hay cây ăn trái.




hoamaixunau.blogspot.com


----------



## longnhat




----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1225 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1226 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1227 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1229 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1230 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1231 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1233 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1234 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1235 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1256 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1260 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1261 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1263 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1265 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1267 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1268 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1269 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1271 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1272 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1278 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1279 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1280 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1285 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1288 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1289 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1290 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1291 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1292 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1293 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1296 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1298 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1299 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1300 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1304 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1306 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1307 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1309 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1313 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

158 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
002 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
007 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0207 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0208 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0209 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0252 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0253 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0259 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0260 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0276 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0282 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0289 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0308 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0309 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0311 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0312 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0313 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0315 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0316 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0317 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0330 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *










* * *




























* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0335 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0336 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0339 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0342 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0343 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0348 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0349 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0360 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0361 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia

* * *



















* * *


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0371 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0372 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0368 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
023 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
024 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever

049 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
424 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
425 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
426 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
437 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0460 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0461 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0465 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0468 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0521 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0523 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0524 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0534 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0538 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0539 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0540 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0546 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0547 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0548 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0571 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1928 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1929 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1936 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1937 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1938 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1940 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1941 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1943 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1966 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1969 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1973 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1974 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1975 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1976 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1977 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1978 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1984 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1990 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1995 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1997 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1998 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2000 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2001 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2002 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2003 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2005 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2008 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2009 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2010 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2012 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos as always


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2013 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2016 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2030 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2032 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2033 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2034 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2040 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2041 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2042 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2043 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2044 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2045 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2052 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2053 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2054 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2055 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2056 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2057 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2058 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2066 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2071 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2072 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2073 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2074 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2075 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2076 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2077 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2078 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2079 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2080 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2081 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2086 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2102 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2103 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2104 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2105 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2106 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2107 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2108 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2128 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2129 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2130 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2131 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2132 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2133 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2134 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2135 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2136 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2137 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2087 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2088 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2089 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2110 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2111 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2113 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2114 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2116 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2117 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

leafs only

IMG_2121 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2122 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2124 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2157 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2180 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2183 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2186 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2192 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2194 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2200 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2207 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2210 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2218 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2221 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2266 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2291 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2292 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2293 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2294 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Grant Menner

Wildflower Festival | Perth, Western Australia


----------



## Grant Menner

Tulip Festival | Perth, Western Australia


----------



## Grant Menner

Blossom Festival | Perth, Western Australia


----------



## Grant Menner

Secret Garden | Perth, Western Australia


----------



## Grant Menner

Kings Park | Perth, Western Australia (Walkabout Timelapse)


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2295 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2296 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2299 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2305 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1016 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1017 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1018 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1019 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1027 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1028 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1082 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1090 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1102 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1104 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2351 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2355 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2356 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2357 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2363 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2365 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2366 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2369 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2380 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2381 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_

__
https://flic.kr/p/e8XCpt


__
https://flic.kr/p/nki4C8


__
https://flic.kr/p/nki2NX


__
https://flic.kr/p/niyqNY


----------



## Yellow Fever

nice! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2382 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2386 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2352 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2353 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1147 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1170 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1171 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1210 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1211 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1214 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1215 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1217 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1218 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_

__
https://flic.kr/p/21Zwisk


__
https://flic.kr/p/21UCVqq


__
https://flic.kr/p/ZD7AP4


__
https://flic.kr/p/ZD7AqP


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1398 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1399 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1459 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1461 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1401 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1402 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1403 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1404 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_

Lovely...


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1405 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1406 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2400 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2401 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2402 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2403 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2406 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2408 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_

__
https://flic.kr/p/tBYrK1


__
https://flic.kr/p/e8XCpt


__
https://flic.kr/p/nifciV


__
https://flic.kr/p/nkhQ1D


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2409 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2410 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2411 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2419 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2421 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2423 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2424 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2426 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2428 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2436 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2441 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2444 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2455 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2458 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2463 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2467 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2468 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2472 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2475 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2478 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2481 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2482 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2483 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_

Daisies🥰


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2488 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2489 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2490 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2491 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2492 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2495 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2497 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2501 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_

I loved the last flower...do you know its name?


----------



## Déa_




----------



## Yellow Fever

Déa_ said:


> I loved the last flower...do you know its name?


no idea, dea!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Déa_ said:


> I loved the last flower...do you know its name?


peony? I'm not sure.


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2507 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2512 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1509 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1510 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1511 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_

Bingo!


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1513 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1514 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1546 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1547 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1606 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

So much beauty..Lovely pics!


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2533 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2534 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2535 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2536 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_

I loved the first one...


----------



## Yellow Fever

Not the yellow one which is my color? Lol


----------



## Déa_

I love yellow...😉


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2539 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2542 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1671 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1672 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2844 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2845 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2846 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2847 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2848 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2850 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2888 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1851 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC08246 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08247 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08249 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08250 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1852 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1854 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1855 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1864 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1869 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1870 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1871 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1267 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1268 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1269 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1270 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1271 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1272 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1325 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1326 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1331 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1333 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1334 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1337 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1345 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1351 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1353 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1354 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1356 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates about *flowers*


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1357 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1358 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1359 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1360 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1361 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1363 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1364 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1365 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1368 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1369 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3022 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3023 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3025 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3066 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3081 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3082 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3083 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3084 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3085 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3085 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3095 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_

So beautiful ❤


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3096 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3099 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3102 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3105 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3106 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3110 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3111 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_

Yellow rose🥰


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3113 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3114 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3116 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3117 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3121 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3124 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3125 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3140 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1915 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2003 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3370 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3371 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3372 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3374 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3376 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3377 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3378 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3379 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3380 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2052 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2053 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2064 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2065 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2092 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2094 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2096 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3383 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3391 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3396 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3764 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3767 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3773 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3775 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3776 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3777 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3819 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2474 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2475 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2477 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2478 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2479 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2485 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_

Condo's garden🤗


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ After rain, the flowers are more live and pretty!


----------



## Déa_

I love these raindrops...


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2486 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2487 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3904 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3905 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3906 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3907 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3908 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3909 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3910 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3911 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3912 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3913 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3914 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3916 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3919 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3920 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3921 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3922 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3924 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3925 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3926 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3927 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3932 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3955 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9997 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9999 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190430_094205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190430_094242 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190430_094257 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9040 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9137 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9143 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9147 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice flower photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC01606 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01610 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01612 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01613 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## sky_boy

Yellow Fever said:


> IMG_9040 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> IMG_9137 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> IMG_9143 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> IMG_9146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> IMG_9147 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


beautiful


----------



## Gratteciel

Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2676 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2675 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2674 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2673 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

I'm glad you are posting again, YF!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bicentennial Park Semarnat - Botanical Garden - Orchids by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3601 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3589 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3586 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3577 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3574 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3572 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3571 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3483 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3481 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3480 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3476 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3475 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3473 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3471 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3421 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2339 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2360 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2545 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2543 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2542 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2537 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2536 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Out Of The Winter Fur by Achim, en Flickr


Windflower Wonderland by Achim, en Flickr


Friday&#x27;s Flower Power ... by Achim, en Flickr


Brilliant Red by Achim, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC01600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01606 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC01604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1886 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2703 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice flower photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3730 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3731 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3738 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3741 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3793 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3803 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3804 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5130 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5133 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5137 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5138 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5153 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4847 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4885 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4938 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4939 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5255 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5252 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5254 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5256 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5258 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5260 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_7633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7881 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20171108_134242 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20171108_134331 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20171108_134355 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice *flower photo updates*


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8845 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8846 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8848 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8849 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8850 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Leafs 2 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9056 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9090 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9294 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9295 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9346 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00468 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00465 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00470 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00480 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC00485 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00490 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00491 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00504 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00528 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC00992 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00993 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00996 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00998 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00999 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20180414_162539 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180414_162611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180414_162621 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180414_162632 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180414_162737 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20180414_162823 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180414_162908 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180414_162924 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180414_163017 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180414_163035 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos about *flowers*


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0172 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0178 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02371 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180604_130705 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20180604_130719 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180604_130739 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0370 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0376 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180620_105123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180620_105136 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20180620_105201 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180620_105205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180620_110422 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01664 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9763 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9818 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9826 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9828 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9829 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20180725_080119 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180725_080136 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180725_080153 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180725_080206 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180725_080213 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20180725_080226 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180725_080241 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180725_080301 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180725_080327 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20180725_080340 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180725_080404 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180725_080414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180725_080458 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180725_080552 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos updates about *flowers*


----------



## Yellow Fever

20180719_131403 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180719_131418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06520 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06521 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC06532 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06538 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06539 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06540 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06541 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC06542 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06543 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06546 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06550 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06556 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC06557 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06565 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06573 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06575 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06577 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20180928_103720 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180928_103730 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180928_103801 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180928_103827 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180928_103852 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20180928_103948 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180928_104334 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1006 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1026 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC01149 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01150 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01153 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01154 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1059 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1137 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1145 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1185 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1139 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1144 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9247 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9249 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9250 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9252 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9325 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9333 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9335 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1488 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1489 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1492 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1494 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1495 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1497 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9752 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9753 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9754 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9757 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9758 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9759 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9775 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9776 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9781 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC02051 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02052 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02098 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02099 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates about *flowers*


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1807 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1808 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1810 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1813 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1815 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1819 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1821 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1841 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1844 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02173 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02174 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02175 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02186 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC02187 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02198 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02222 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02231 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC02232 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02233 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02257 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02337 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9881 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9883 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2131 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2132 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2134 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2135 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9874 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9875 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9877 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2169 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2170 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2176 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2178 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2179 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2181 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2260 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2261 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2262 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2263 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2265 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Sin título by _LiliAnn_, en Flickr


Sin título by _LiliAnn_, en Flickr


Sin título by _LiliAnn_, en Flickr


Sin título by _LiliAnn_, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2266 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2267 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2271 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2326 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1825 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1826 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1827 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1829 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1837 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1838 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1840 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1846 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again about *flowers*


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1847 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1849 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1850 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1852 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1853 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1855 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1857 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1858 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1866 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_1869 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2431 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2432 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2501 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2502 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0033 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190724_095522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20190724_095532 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190724_095541 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190724_095551 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0017 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about flowers


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0277 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0279 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0282 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0283 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0233 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0234 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0240 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3187 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

glad you're back! My friend.


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2130 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2133 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2135 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2136 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2137 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2087 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2088 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2090 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2110 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2157 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2180 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2183 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2186 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Yellow Fever said:


> glad you're back! My friend.


*Thank you so much, dear Friend!*


Flores urbanas by Francisco Aragão, en Flickr


El color en la flor by josé Manuel Palacio, en Flickr


Flores urbanas by Gustavo Garijo, en Flickr


flores urbanas by яkrd, en Flickr


Flores urbanas por la noche by gonzacid, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2192 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2194 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2200 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2207 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2210 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2218 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2221 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2266 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2291 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2292 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2293 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2294 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2295 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2296 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2299 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2305 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2306 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2307 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5697 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5701 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about flowers


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5703 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9054 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9051 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9407 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9406 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9407 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211114_084545 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211114_084525 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211114_084501 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8901 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8895 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8894 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8886 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8860 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8694 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8692 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8688 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8685 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8683 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8682 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8680 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8677 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8643 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8640 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again about *flowers*


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8627 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8620 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7329 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7327 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_6823 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6821 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6820 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6819 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_6818 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_6817 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_6735 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_6729 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_4660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4658 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4657 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4656 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_4393 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6334 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6331 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6330 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6327 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_6326 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6325 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6323 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6316 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5505 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4386 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4385 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4384 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_4383 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4380 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4378 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4373 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4372 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_4353 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4351 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4350 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4349 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_4344 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4338 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4334 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2728 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2726 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2686 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2669 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2359 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2354 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2353 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2343 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2337 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5722 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2835 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2824 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2822 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2821 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2814 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2810 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2807 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2803 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2802 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2801 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2799 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2797 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5794 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5793 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5792 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5785 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5739 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_5734 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_5731 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_5730 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice flower updates


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5728 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_5724 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_5723 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_5722 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5225 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_5224 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_5222 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_5221 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5218 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5217 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5216 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20210831_130609 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20210831_130558 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5131 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5129 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5128 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5127 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5125 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5124 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5121 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2719 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2717 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2716 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2715 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2714 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2713 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2712 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2711 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2710 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2709 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2706 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2705 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2452 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2559 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2557 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2549 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2506 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2500 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2444 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2443 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2440 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2439 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2434 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2432 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2430 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2426 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2423 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2417 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2416 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2413 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2412 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2411 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2410 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2406 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2404 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2403 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2398 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2396 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2389 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2388 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2380 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2374 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2331 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2330 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2329 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2327 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2321 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice flower photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever

20210608_142546 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20210608_142534 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20210608_142531 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20210608_142150 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20210608_141536 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20210608_141528 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2337 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2335 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2331 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2326 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2325 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2323 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2322 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2321 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2320 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2319 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2318 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again beautiful, very nice updates about flowers


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2317 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2314 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2309 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2308 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2295 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2293 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2290 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2286 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2285 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2284 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2283 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2281 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2280 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20210530_133205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20210530_133125 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20210530_133104 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20210530_133057 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20210530_133048 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20210530_133041 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Kyiv, Ukraine







*
Photo by Vladimir Vodyanoy








































© Клуб Корінного Киянина


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice updates


----------



## Space Lover

*Bucha, Ukraine*

Flowers instead of bullets
































© BBCnews


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0770 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0767 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0758 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0753 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0746 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0745 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0740 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0737 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0733 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0971 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0942 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0938 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0935 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0930 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0926 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0924 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0906 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0904 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0902 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0895 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2318 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2316 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2305 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2263 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Obolon District, Kyiv, Ukraine*
















© Клуб Корінного Киянина


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2228 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2219 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2217 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2206 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2185 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2184 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2179 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2174 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2172 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2167 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2150 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2147 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2144 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2143 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2142 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0827 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG-20210510-WA0007 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG-20210510-WA0004 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice updates about flowers


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG-20210510-WA0003 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG-20210510-WA0002 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG-20210510-WA0000 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1969 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20210513_122608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20210513_122554 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1865 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1864 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1861 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1859 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1858 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1857 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1856 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1855 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0727 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1885 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1883 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0721 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0601 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0705 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0703 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0700 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

